# eMac Upgrade questions



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 7, 2012)

i just bought a eMac 1.0GHz ATI model and i am waiting for delivery. I was informed after i won the bid that this model only has a CD-ROM Drive installed i read ANY Drive will work in the system i have several IDE Drives on hand and i was wondering if i need a APPLE drive in order to boot from a Disc? i will use this eMac to install OS X on and restore my original iMac with a broken CD Drive however i DO NOT have any Mac OS CDs at all what is the best way to install mac on a external drive via USB that in return i can put in the iMac i know that i have to have it all on the 1st 8GB and i want to know the best way to do this task.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 7, 2012)

I have upgraded many eMacs, so your query is easy...
I have a generic DVD burner in my eMac, that I bought locally, and is very bootable.
I have also used a variety of non-Apple drives to upgrade eMacs (4 or 5 different brands, I think), and no problems with any.
The only thing you must know is that the eMac needs a drive with an ATA connection (not SATA)

There's 3 different eMac models with 1GHz processors, so hopefully you got the newest model, which gives you the possibility of upgrading to 2GB of RAM (very nice to have). All older models will only upgrade to 1GB maximum.

If you do have one of the older ones, then you also will have a USB 1.1 bus, so really slow to install a system.
MUCH faster to install that OS X system through Firewire. How much faster, you ask? Firewire=400 Mbits/sec, and USB 1 is 12 MBits/sec - so ~33 times faster to copy/install the same files. So, definitely worth your time to acquire a Firewire external case.
I see that you noted the need to have the 8GB partition for the OS X install, so that's great...
What OS X version will you install? An original iMac CAN go up to OS X 10.4.11, especially with the method that you want to use to install.  It's hard to install Tiger, as the installer usually is on a DVD, so your external method is also one that I have used. You would also want to have maximum RAM memory for that, if you go to Tiger for the old iMac. A bondi-blue model can upgrade to 384 GB, most can go to 512MB
Just thought I'd throw that in, I don't know what OS X version that you are wanting to install on the old iMac.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 7, 2012)

DeltaMac said:


> I have upgraded many eMacs, so your query is easy...
> I have a generic DVD burner in my eMac, that I bought locally, and is very bootable.
> I have also used a variety of non-Apple drives to upgrade eMacs (4 or 5 different brands, I think), and no problems with any.
> The only thing you must know is that the eMac needs a drive with an ATA connection (not SATA)
> ...



i Have a iMac Tray load so i can only install up to 10.3.9 i have 256MB PC100 SDRAM in it and i will be installing the system on a 20GB IDE Drive however i do not have OS X 10.3 CD only dmg so i will 1st install OS 9.2.2 to have the Classic feature in OS X then i will install 10.2 and then upgrade to 10.3 inside of 10.2 i learned all my Mac skill on Panther and i dont have much experience with anything newer


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 7, 2012)

based on Wikipedia Specs i think its the Latest (2005) edition eMac as the seller told me it does have bluetooth and the only model with optional bluetooth AND a CD-ROM Drive is the 2005 eMac


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 7, 2012)

i Will be installing in this order on my iMac: OS 9.2.2, OS X 10.2, OS X 10.3 i have the Tray Load Rev D 333 so 10.3.9 is the higest i can use i learned how to use Mac OS X on 1.3.9 so i dont know much about anything newer


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 7, 2012)

Your impression about that eMac information is not accurate.
All models have had CD-ROMs as options (although that's generally for the education market, where I have the most experience with eMacs) and most have been available without a CD drive installed. If the CD drive was installed, or replaced at some point, then you could have anything.
Anyway, fairly easy to replace that CD drive, if you have the right tools to get inside.
I would suggest, that for less than $30, you can get a brand-new dual layer DVD burner - rather than put a used one in your eMac.
And - you should be getting a nice one, as bluetooth also means USB 2.0 (much faster USB)
The model previous to the 2005 eMac (the one called "USB 2.0") also has optional bluetooth.

On to the iMac:
There's no reason to install 10.2, if you are then installing 10.3
Unless you want to have 2 independent OS X partitions?
If not, just install 10.3


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 7, 2012)

i do not have a osx 10.3 cd only a dmg image so i need osx 10.2 installed so i can upgrade to 10.3


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 7, 2012)

can eMac native boot from usb?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 7, 2012)

No, you can't boot from USB with any PowerPC Mac. You'll need an external Firewire drive for that.
If, in fact, you have a 2005 eMac, you won't be able to install 10.2, because that model is too new to boot from 10.2
Even 10.3 will be too old for that one, it came originally with 10.4

This is when you will run into difficulty with your plan for the old iMac. You won't be able to install 10.2 on the hard drive for the old iMac, because the eMac can't boot to 10.2 to do that install.
Only the oldest eMacs (700 or 800 Mhz) will boot to an old enough system to install 10.2


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 7, 2012)

the eMac i bought comes with 10.3.9 installed


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 7, 2012)

i will buy a USB to FireWire 400 adaptor as its cheaper than putting more money into FireWire enclosures. This will work right? also about the iMac Tray Load i have a Laptop DVD Drive that is IDE and fits the adaptor board in the iMac can i use this drive to boot and install OS X directly on the system?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 7, 2012)

Then, it's not a 2005 model...
You said it's a 1GHz, which also means it's not a 2005. So (with bluetooth), it has to be a "USB 2.0" eMac, which is OK.
10.3.9 will limit you to older versions of browsers, and other software as well.
You CAN upgrade to 10.5.8, if you would want to do that. That's something that I would recommend, as 10.5 will give you lots of other options.... But, that would also mean that you would have to find the 10.5 installer somewhere - not cheap...


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 7, 2012)

you happen the know how well if at all Ubuntu 10.04 PPC wil run on a eMac and use the AirPort AND bluetooth?


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 7, 2012)

i already downloaded a Leopard Upgrade DMG can i upgrade to Leopard from Panther or do i need to first upgrade to Tiger? i have experience with Leopard via the OSx86 project its a nice system however there is two reasons i dont get a intel Mac 1 they are TOO expecive on eBay and 2 i HATE Snow Leopard the interface of Snow Leopard is beyond my preferences or know how. Leopard is pretty much like Panther except for a "Windows Vista" style interface. so i can use Leopard just fine.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 8, 2012)

LeoTheLion89 said:


> you happen the know how well if at all Ubuntu 10.04 PPC wil run on a eMac and use the AirPort AND bluetooth?



Yes, I have an eMac here that I have Ubuntu installed, in addition to OS X 10.5.8
I have Ubuntu 11.04, which works fine. There is then an upgrade to 11.10, or even to the next 12.04 Unbuntu. I cannot get either to boot on the eMac.
I think that the best Ubuntu for your eMac is version 10.10
There are extra drivers for the Airport card, which works fine in Ubuntu.
Ubuntu installs bluetooth drivers, but I don't have bluetooth devices, and don't know if bluetooth works in Ubuntu.

Yes, you can upgrade directly from 10.3 to 10.5
You absolutely should NOT use the default Upgrade option from the 10.5 installer. You must choose the option to Archive & Install OS X. You'll see that simply by clicking on the Options button.
How much RAM memory in your eMac? 10.5 needs at least 512MB, and 1GB is better. 2GB is best, if you have an eMac that uses PC2700 RAM.

I think we can choose to disagree on Snow Leopard. I don't see much difference between Leopard, and Snow Leopard - except for much better performance. All it needs is lots of RAM.
It's not possible to use Snow Leopard on your eMac, so that's a moot point...
If you mean the current Lion (10.7), then I can definitely see your point of view. Lion is substantially different, and many Mac users find it difficult to get used to, for a variety of reasons. (but, using it for a while - I really like it a lot! I could go into the reasons, if you have any interest)

And, the 10.5 installer will install on either your PowerPC eMac, or any intel Mac that's more than 2 years old. The core2duo processors are so much faster than the G4 or G5, there's no contest. SO - you can have a much faster Mac, and still stay with 10.5 if you want to do that.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Intel Macs cost too much even on eBay id rather make a Hackintosh its easier and upon testing on my computers free as they all work flawlessy (except with monitors higher than 1024x768 resolution) my eMac takes DDR RAM it will come with 512MB RAM which ill upgrade to 2GB at a later date as DDR RAM is REALLY expencive compared to DDR2 and PC100 RAM also has a 40GB HDD which ill upgrade later using my 500GB SATA HDD with a SATA to IDE converter board and also my SATA DVD Burner also using a SATA to IDE converter board


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 8, 2012)

adaptor gender changer


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 8, 2012)

why not just upgrade from 10.3.9 to 10.5? why should i choose "Archive & Install"?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 8, 2012)

It's Leopard.
A simple upgrade with Leopard may change your admin user (even if it's the only user account) to a standard user - which means that you have no permission to install new software, or do anything else that requires admin access - because there is no admin.
It's just a slight glitch - that can create a lot of problems. You will NOT have this problem if you simply choose the option of Archive and Install.
The bottom line is: an Archive and Install assures that the install will have a good result, with very little change, other than your OS X version is now 10.5.something.
The Archive & Install is a very safe one, and won't discard YOUR files and apps.
You will be left with a (very large) folder (Previous System) on your hard drive, which you can trash after your Mac boots successfully. There will be 60 thousand files, or more in that folder (all the old stuff that was replaced during the install), which you can safely trash - be sure to EMPTY the trash, otherwise it still takes up several GB on your hard drive until you do empty the trash. It will take a 10 minutes or more to empty, so don't be too concerned about that....


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 8, 2012)

so how would i copy the HDD (EVERYTHING onto a external HDD so i can simply just put the HDD into my iMac and boot up?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 8, 2012)

That's a simple procedure:
attach your external hard drive.
Open Disk Utility.
click on the Restore tab.
Drag your hard drive (the one you copy from) to the Source window.
drag your destination drive to the Destination window.
Click Restore.
If you have a lot of files/folder, this could take an hour or two.
When that is complete, then your external will be ready to transplant into your old iMac.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 8, 2012)

i got specs from the seller its eMac USB 2.0


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 8, 2012)

256mb RAM


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 8, 2012)

LeoTheLion89 said:


> 256mb RAM



Not with OS X 10.5
Minimum for that is 512 MB, and I advise you to upgrade to as much as you can.
I can offer to help you do that, if you feel so inclined. It's easy to do.

Memory is PC2700 (PC3200 is OK, and probably easier to find) DDR SDRAM.
2 x 1024MB = 2GB maximum for your eMac.

Ah, I see what you want to do!
Good thinking!

Backup (Restore) the internal, which is 10.3.9, eh?
Then, transplant that external to the old iMac
Yes, good idea...

When you upgrade your eMac, and then want to upgrade the RAM - let me know, and I'll help you inspect for possible failures on the logic board. It's very easy to do, when you get access to change out the memory. You can PM me here - or just post back to this thread, I'll watch for that.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 8, 2012)

apple specs say 1gb max


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 8, 2012)

will this work? 2GB DDR PC3200 400Mhz ECC Registered Server Type 184 Pin Memory


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks but i got a service manual on it


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 8, 2012)

The memory that you posted will not work for you.
There's 2 slots.
Each slot can take 1GB PC-2700 DDR333 184-pin SDRAM
You can also use PC-3200 DDR400 184-pin SDRAM
The difference in the chip that you posted is the ECC. 
Not correct.
You would want non-ECC
and, a 2GB card won't be recognized.
1 GB in each slot - total of 2 GB.

I can assure you that 2 x 1GB is fine - it's exactly the same eMac that I have here in front of me. Apple often gives conservative maximum for RAM. Many Mac models may use more than Apple specifies.

The service manual won't tell you to look at the electronic components. When you open the access panel to replace the RAM memory - look at the capacitors, there's 3 visible, I think. You are looking for a swelling top to the little silver cans. They will normally be flat on the top. If you see any bulging in the top, or even some oozing of the brown goop that's inside those cause, then you can expect a short life. If everything looks fine, then swap your RAM, close it up, and use as you like!


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 8, 2012)

sorry i should of specified its 2GB 2x1GB


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 9, 2012)

i do have a few more questions 1 does the eMac use Mini PCI for its AirPort card? 2 goes google Chrome work on OS X Leopard on PPC? and most importantly using linux for 7 years i have loved the ability to download themes cursors login screens however is there any themes for Mac OS X? as i have never seen a Themed OS X nor have i ever seen any cursor themes or login windows i would love to theme Mac OS X to give it some style so if there is any freeware out there that will let me do any of the listed theme changes let me know id like one for OS X 10.3 and later if possible


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 10, 2012)

how much is a 1.25GHz eMac worth anyways?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 10, 2012)

A 7 or 8 year old Mac is not worth a lot...
Mac2Sell shows eMac 1.25 GHz with 256MB Ram, and a CD burner worth about $120
Same eMac with 2GB RAM, a Superdrive, and 80 GB hard drive - valued at around $200
Check for yourself - http://www.mac2sell.net/


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 10, 2012)

LeoTheLion89 said:


> ...
> 1. does the eMac use Mini PCI for its AirPort card?
> 2 goes google Chrome work on OS X Leopard on PPC?
> 3. is there any themes for Mac OS X?



1. No - The slot is proprietary on the older Macs, and AFAIK, the only card that will function there is an Airport Extreme card. The newer intel Macs do use either a different unique slot, or some models use a PCI Express slot. Those won't work in the PowerMacs, of course.

2. I don't think a version of Chrome works on any PPC processor (Chrome is Intel only) When I searched fro that question, I found that the browser code that Google uses for Chrome will not be ported to PPC processors, which would also affect Linux on PPC. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469159

3. You can Google for OS X theming software.
One is CandyBar. (you can try it, but it's not free)
Here's also a list of theming software, some free themes, but usually the theming software is not.
http://interfacelift.com/themes-mac/software.php


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 11, 2012)

DeltaMac said:


> 1. No - The slot is proprietary on the older Macs, and AFAIK, the only card that will function there is an Airport Extreme card. The newer intel Macs do use either a different unique slot, or some models use a PCI Express slot. Those won't work in the PowerMacs, of course.
> 
> 2. I don't think a version of Chrome works on any PPC processor (Chrome is Intel only) When I searched fro that question, I found that the browser code that Google uses for Chrome will not be ported to PPC processors, which would also affect Linux on PPC. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469159
> 
> ...



so is this the proper AirPort card for eMac? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390388542388#ht_1585wt_702


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 11, 2012)

DeltaMac said:


> 2. I don't think a version of Chrome works on any PPC processor (Chrome is Intel only) When I searched fro that question, I found that the browser code that Google uses for Chrome will not be ported to PPC processors, which would also affect Linux on PPC.


 what about the Chrome-based Linux "Chromium" Web Browser? Whould this work on PPC Linux? is it possible to install Linux apps on OS X?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 11, 2012)

That Airport card is correct for your USB 2.0 eMac.

I have my eMac dual-booting to Ubuntu

If you don't need that - you can use Unix/Linux apps running through x11, I suppose.
Here's a support page for using Linux apps on OS X - by installing Fink and Fink Commander.
http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/0...-applications-in-os-x-a-complete-walkthrough/

About Chromium, according to the Chromium wiki - probably not for PPC
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/MacBuildInstructions

I get all the answers to your multiple questions by searching, usually with Google....
Do you need any help learning how to do that?


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 11, 2012)

can you tell me the LAST version of these programs that will work on PPC Macs i know that Firefox 10 works on Windows 2000 unsupported but i dont know at what version firefox switched to Intel only Mac.

Firefox
Frostwire 4.21.8?
BitTorrent
Safari
iTunes
Microsoft Office
OpenOffice
RealPlayer
Opera
Seamonkey
iCab
Camino for Mac
aMSN
Yahoo Messenger
ICQ Messenger
iChat/AIM


i have i site i can look all this up but for example can firefox 8 (as i know the LAST PPC version) install and work on Panther? i know Firefox 8 worked fine on Windows 2000 Firefox really never had OS requirements just platform requirements is Firefox 8 the last PPC version?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 11, 2012)

The last Firefox version that is a PPC version is 3.6.26 That's a 3, not an 8, so I suppose you misread that somewhere.
Anything newer (starting with FireFox 4) is Intel only - - HOWEVER - there is a separate development branch continuing to go on, which provides PPC versions up to the current FF10
That project is called Tenfourfox
http://www.floodgap.com/software/tenfourfox/
You'll see that's available in the current 10.0.1, and is even available with code optimized for G3 processor, running OS X 10.4.11
And, tenfourfox is for OS X 10.4 only
There's links for older Mac OS versions, to use their other project, Classilla.
http://www.floodgap.com/software/classilla/

You won't get assistance here with P2P or torrent apps, such as Frostwire or bitorrent - that violates the forum rules, eh?
Information about the other apps is all available elsewhere. Newest version for MS Office for you would be 2004, although you can use 2008 Office with 10.4.9 and higher.

The Apple apps - Safari, iTunes or iChat would be self-controlled, depending on the OS X version. Just run Software Update, and latest will be available. Panther, for example, highest is 1.3, I think. Tiger bumps that to 4.1.3, then Leopard goes to Safari 5.0.6
You cannot run a version of Safari that's newer than the one provided in Software Update, even though you can download it from the Apple support site.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 11, 2012)

heres what olld apps says:

Old Version of Firefox for Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard (PowerPC):
Version Name	Released Date	Size
Firefox 8.0	09 November, 2011 (3 months ago)	29.47 MB
Firefox 7.0.1	29 September, 2011 (4 months ago)	28.19 MB
Firefox 3.6.23	27 September, 2011 (5 months ago)	18.79 MB

Internet Explorer for Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard (PowerPC):
Version Name	Released Date	Size
Internet Explorer 5.2.3	16 June, 2003 (9 years ago)	6.74 MB
Internet Explorer 5.2.2	25 September, 2002 (9 years ago)	9.86 MB

Old Version of Camino for Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard (PowerPC):
Version Name	Released Date	Size
Camino 2.1	29 November, 2011 (2 months ago)	18.51 MB
Camino 2.0.7	22 March, 2011 (11 months ago)	21.58 MB

Old Version of Opera for Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard (PowerPC):
Version Name	Released Date	Size
Opera 10.63	12 October, 2010 (1 year ago)	22.73 MB
Opera 10.62	09 September, 2010 (1 year ago)	22.7 MB

this all correct?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 11, 2012)

No, the Firefox information is not correct.
Didn't I show you a link for tenfourfox? That will give you current FireFox 10 (most features, anyway)

Internet Explorer is terrible on OS X, never happen again.

Camino is great...

Opera, probably OK

Some of this old stuff - you would just have to try. That's a good way to discover what works (for you), in spite of what you read.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 11, 2012)

does the Mac version of IE use the same engine that it does for Windows? i need IE to edit my website and IE using Wine is too unstable and unusable


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 11, 2012)

LeoTheLion89 said:


> does the Mac version of IE use the same engine that it does for Windows? i need IE to edit my website and IE using Wine is too unstable and unusable


If you need *IE* for your website, then clearly you don't need others to visit your website. At its best, *IE* is the least standards-compliant browser available. *IE 5.2.3*, the last Mac version of Microsoft's browser, is so unstable that it will crash if you breathe on your monitor. *IE 6*, the latest version that works consistently under *WINE*, is not much better. My advice to you is to migrate to web development tools that will allow you to develop for browser that people use _this_ decade.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 11, 2012)

what i mean is the SITE BUILDER requires IE to use it the website itself dont


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 11, 2012)

ok techs i found the only DDR RAM i got left 1gb adding to the 256mb provided with my rev c eMac how well will leo preform on 1.25gb of ram?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 13, 2012)

1.25 GB will be better than 256MB - I can guarantee that.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 13, 2012)

i meant would i see a difference between 1.25gb and 2gb?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, in normal use you have will less pageouts, depending on how you actually use your Mac.
Will you _see_ a noticeable difference?
Sure, with apps that use a lot of memory, that will help your system to be more responsive, maybe more stable.
As always, more memory allows you to use a larger number of apps at the same time, so more RAM will give you a system that is smoother, more responsive - in general.
How much difference you will actually notice, and to what degree, depends on what you do, and how you use your Mac.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 16, 2012)

hey techs i have a question ok so i got my eMac today 1st thing i did was install the 1GB or RAM which happened the be the same type of RAM already in the eMac (PC2700) i also put in a DVD Drive since all i had was a CD Drive i also replaced the PVRAM battery now heres where the trouble begins whenever i plug in my Mac OS X supported USB wifi card i the mac locks up saying i have to turn it off oddly this only happens when i plug it into the keyboard any idea why a USB wifi card in a USB 1.1 Keyboard port would cause this problem?


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 16, 2012)

also i installed tiger and every boot up it doesnt see the keyboard and my startup chime no longer works


----------



## pistooli (Feb 17, 2012)

Probably because it does not get enough power from the keyboard usb port.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree - the USB ports on a keyboard often don't supply enough power for a lot of USB devices. Those keyboard ports are really only best for a mouse or other pointing device.

Also, some USB wireless adapters are not supported in OS X (especially if you have an older version of OS X). Best choice is to find an Airport Extreme card. There's a built-in slot for one, and you don't have to give up a USB port.
I suggest that you use an ethernet connection until you get the rest of your system sorted out.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 17, 2012)

the USB wifi adaptor i have IS supported for mac OS X from 10.3 to 10.6 just have to download the driver and OS X sees it as a eathernet connection using the utility provided i can connect to wifi networks. On a seperate note when i upgraded Panther to Tiger i used the DVD but with Leopard i dont have a DVD just a dmg image can i upgrade that way or do i have to burn the dmg image to DVDs?


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 17, 2012)

my eMac whenever i shut it down even with a good PVRAM battery will not keep time and date set once i connect to the internet the Apple Time Server will automatically update the time and the date. I have installed Roxio Toast Titanium 10 v 10.0 but when i open the program it says a update is available but the update page it links me to does not have Toast updates. What is the last version to work on PPC Mac?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 17, 2012)

The only reason that I can think of that would cause the loss of time and date (even with the battery completely removed), would be that you would also be removing power by shutting off a power strip, or unplugging the power cord. If you lose time and date immediately when turning off the power strip, that means that the PRAM battery is no good, even though you think it is new.
Did you test your 'good' battery with a DVM?
That's the only way to tell if the battery is really OK.
Must be more than 3.5 volts  - a new battery will be 3.66 volts (give or take a couple of .01)


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 17, 2012)

LeoTheLion89 said:


> my eMac whenever i shut it down even with a good PVRAM battery will not keep time and date set once i connect to the internet the Apple Time Server will automatically update the time and the date.


Just because you say that the PRAM (what's PVRAM?) battery is good does not make it so. It sounds like your PRAM battery needs to be replaced.



LeoTheLion89 said:


> I have installed Roxio Toast Titanium 10 v 10.0 but when i open the program it says a update is available but the update page it links me to does not have Toast updates. What is the last version to work on PPC Mac?


I was able to reach the *Roxio Titanium 10* update in about two mouse clicks. I am downloading it now.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 17, 2012)

well i pulled the PVRAM battery out of my iMac and last i knew it was a good battery being the fact its a 1/2 AA at 3.6V im not exactly sure how to test it


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 17, 2012)

sorry i wasnt sure what the battery is called i generally call em CMOS batteries and wasnt sure what Macs call em


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 17, 2012)

LeoTheLion89 said:


> well i pulled the PVRAM battery out of my iMac and last i knew it was a good battery being the fact its a 1/2 AA at 3.6V im not exactly sure how to test it



If that battery came out of an older iMac, then it's likely dead, too. They have a shelf life of 7 years, I think - and don't last forever.

You can test the battery with a DVM (digital volt meter) - a nice tool to have around... Shops that sell a large variety of batteries might also have a meter available to test those batteries - Radio Shack in the US would always have a meter around for testing various devices.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 17, 2012)

what store can i buy these special PRAM batteries at and for how much?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 17, 2012)

Why do you continue to ignore your own ability to search?
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=1/2+aa+3.6v+lithium+battery&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

http://www.amazon.com/Saft-LS14250-AA-3-6V-Lithium/dp/B000BSN6JS

And there's a range of price - http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3795397
or here:
http://www.batteriesandbutter.com/LS14250.html

Would you like to know more about how easy it is to search on the internet?
http://static.googleusercontent.com...gle.com/en/us/pdf/GoogleSearchGuide-front.pdf
The amazing part is how much Google (for example) tries to help as you type a keyword or phrase into your search window. Sometimes, Google finds what you are looking for, before you do!


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 23, 2012)

can the eMac USB 2.0 take High Density DDR RAM?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 23, 2012)

The correct RAM specs for your eMac is PC-2700 DDR333 184-pin SDRAM
It WILL work with PC-3200 DDR400 SDRAM

The discussion about the difference between high and low-density RAM is from 10 years or so back, and I don't think you can find DDR memory for sale that even mentions that part of the specifications. Get your memory from a known supplier, that supports Apple, and has a good record in the event that memory has to be returned. Top quality Apple support is OWC (www.macsales.com), and here's a reference page where the correct memory is sold at that site. http://eshop.macsales.com/MyOWC/Upgrades.cfm?sort=pop&model=199&type=Memory
You will also find the prices are good at that site.


----------



## LeoTheLion89 (Feb 24, 2012)

i found some DDR 2700 RAM on eBay it says its High Density and the reason im gonna get PC2700 is thats the type of RAM my 1GB stick is at and i want to get another matching for the eMac for Dual Channel the 1GB stick i have has no name no specs it doesn even state its 1GB and i dont know if its High or Low Density that i have installed


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 24, 2012)

I doubt that you will find ANY SDRAM for sale that is not High Density.

The eMac will not provide any advantage (or disadvantage, either) with an identical pair, dual channel is not supported. You will simply have two chips with the same capacity.
It will work just fine with 1 PC2700, and 1 PC3200. The memory bus supports either, but PC3200 does not operate faster in the eMac, so no speed advantage.
I prefer PC3200 because it is more common, easier to find, and often sells for lower price.


----------



## MacOSX1058 (Mar 1, 2012)

DeltaMac said:


> Memory is PC2700 (PC3200 is OK, and probably easier to find) DDR SDRAM.
> 2 x 1024MB = 2GB maximum for your eMac.



not true i bought 1GB PC3200 RAM on YOUR advice and it dont even work at all mac only beeps with it installed what good is this site when i cant even get a reliable source on RAM now im out 10 bucks thanks alot just should of gotten then 2700 low density ram like i planed!!!!


----------

